
You can’t beat an unwinnable game, but you can break it - ingve
https://theoutline.com/post/7373/you-cant-beat-an-unwinnable-game-you-break-it
======
dubyabee2
Was that a Kobayashi Maru joke? Cause that sounded like a Kobayashi Maru
joke......

